# The 7 Love Languages Test



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Sounds about right. But I think appreciation should be a little higher.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Squirt said:


> I’m not that cold, I swear…


I think I might have “failed” this test too. 😅 I’m not that cold either. I hope lol.


----------



## LadyClaudia (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Full_fathom_4 (Jan 23, 2018)

Miharu said:


> I think I might have “failed” this test too. 😅 I’m not that cold either. I hope lol.


I scored with intellectual most... followed by activity, physical, emotional, appreciation, etc. Looking at my own and those of others, it left me wondering if the test enables a window into the 'missing piece' parts of what we are left wanting to have more of within ourselves. Sometimes its hard to be really objective about who we are without projecting. It's an idea lol. But I guess I would like these things.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

It appears that the names for the love languages are simply changed:

*Appreciation (Affirmation love language primary Quality time love language secondary)*
People who focus on the Appreciation love language feel loved when their partner gives them compliments, praise, and thanks. They appreciate hearing explicitly what their partner likes and admires about them.

*Intellectual (Gifting love language)*
People with the Intellectual love language like to connect through the mind. They feel loved when their partner values their intelligence, respects their opinion, and takes part in thoughtful discussion of important issues.

*Emotional (Affirmation love language primary Physical intimacy love language secondary)*
Those who focus on the Emotional love language feel loved when their partner is able to connect with them and support them through difficult and scary emotions. Being present for the highs and lows is very important to those with the Emotional love language.

*Activity (Quality time love language)*
People who focus on the Activity love language feel special and valued when their partner takes an interest in their hobbies and activities, and makes an effort to enjoy hobbies and interests together.

*Physical (Physical intimacy love language)*
People with the Physical love language feel loved when they receive physical affection—hugs, holding hands, and snuggles. They want their partners to show they're attracted to them and initiate loving touch.

*Practical (Service love language)*
People with the Practical love language feel loved when their partners chip in with everyday duties and responsibilities. They feel cared for when their loved ones do chores and offer help.

You can take a look at the love languages with photo examples here: MBTI+: Five Love Languages, Political Temperament and...


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Full_fathom_4 said:


> I scored with intellectual most... followed by activity, physical, emotional, appreciation, etc. Looking at my own and those of others, it left me wondering if the test enables a window into the 'missing piece' parts of what we are left wanting to have more of within ourselves. Sometimes its hard to be really objective about who we are without projecting. It's an idea lol. But I guess I would like these things.


While it makes sense to crave what you lack, it also makes sense to go with what you’re comfortable with.

In my case, it seems like the latter. Physical and affirmations are my lowest. I’ve never been able to comfortably initiate both, not even to my family, though I have less issues with receiving. This is why the love I give is through other forms, like helping with practical matters or just simply being there.

It’s probably got a lot to do with nurture, maybe more so than nature.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

I find the titles very interesting, especially those for Gifting Love Language and Service Love Language being Intellectual and Practical, respectively, because those terms can be confused with those in the Motivation Temperament. While the Service-oriented is self explanatory, Gifting can be thought of as either Token-oriented or Respect-oriented. The Token-oriented (also called Money-oriented) are given momentos and objects of appreciation, while the Respect-oriented are given delicious food.

However, I still prefer the previous titles of Gifting and Service, because they make more sense visually, especially when many Service Love Language people are very intellectual-looking, while many Gifting Love Language people are very Practical oriented, like Bill Gates or Thomas Edison.


----------



## ola999 (12 mo ago)




----------



## SixtyNinetales (12 mo ago)




----------



## officialjorgiecastil (5 mo ago)

I took this test and this was the result now i know my score moving toword improve myself more.
by the way i took this test on personality test- love language test is it official site.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

In the first test, I couldn't figure out how to do the "put things in order" part. I tried clicking, typing, copy and paste, and nothing worked.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

islandlight said:


> In the first test, I couldn't figure out how to do the "put things in order" part. I tried clicking, typing, copy and paste, and nothing worked.


Click on the arrows icon and drag.


----------



## 1to9 (8 mo ago)

after this test I do not feel a desire to improve myself, like I feel after completing a mbti test lol
Not sure where that comes from. Maybe because I have no idea whether this is a good or bad result...I should ask my wife I suppose


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

What's the difference between Activity and Physical?


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Activity would be doing things together, e.g., walking or cycling, going to concerts, cooking. Physical would be cuddling, holding hands, etc.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I like this better than the other love language test 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

at first, i Was like what???? I don’t think of myself as physical ( sexual ….even tho I’m sx/sp I’m very passionate about my passions, not relationships)

however, yes this makes sense….bc the only reason why I even date is to share our thoughts, dreams and passions ( can do this with anyone tho) while we are cuddle into each other ( can’t do this with anyone) And I like feeling attractive to my partner ….otherwise the rest ( relationships as a whole) is kinda pointless to me…most of my poems end with stuff like…paint pictures of your kisses…or if I only could hold your hand


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

I guess this explains a lot. About my relationship failures I mean. Most of my romantic partners treated me like I was stupid, which I am not.









*Your Primary Love Style: Intellectual*
People with the Intellectual love style like to connect through the mind. They feel loved when their partner values their intelligence, respects their opinion, and takes part in thoughtful discussion of important issues. While the Intellectual love style includes a desire to spend quality time together, it focuses more specifically on a meeting of minds and valuing each other’s intelligence.
People with Intellectual as their dominant love style seek a partner who asks for their opinion because they care about what they have to say. This type is likely to enjoy deep conversations about things that matter to them and a partner who will happily debate ideas.
You feel most loved when your partner:

Takes a deep interest in what you say and how you think.
Respects and values your opinions.
Wants to talk with you about things that matter.
Is excited to share their thoughts and ideas with you.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I don't have enough experience to take this test. I only had one ldr whom I only met in person for one weekend.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Zero physical—oomph!


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)




----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

rip appreciation and emotional


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

I think in real life appreciation, practical, and financial is probably valued a lot more but watevs...​


----------



## SimsimHada (May 12, 2020)

I'm too impractical T_T


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Activity - 13
Physical - 13
Intellectual - 11

API _(Application Programming Interface)_

It seems like what's needed to communicate between 2 informational systems is the same for humans.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Even in my teens and twenties I was always like romanticized the idea of being broke and in love. Materialism seems to be an active turn off for me. Like I can go from loving someone to actively feeling repulsed depending on how materialistic they are. However, I can't really comment anymore because my partner and I are on the upper end of the middle class and money is not a concern. We have enough for what we want in life.

I'm Sx/So so ya .. makes sense that the practical and financial stuff is pretty much irrelevant to me.

I connect with people on an emotional level but for that ideological similarity is necessary as a precursor. My wife and I are compatible on the activity, intellect and have the same ideological framework where we rarely disagree on politics.

It did take me a long time to understand and respect that she's just not good with emotions. Hers, or mine. But in a way that's a good thing. If we were both emotional, it would probably be less compatible given that I'm a crier and a wreck like 2-3 days a week and her emotional stability provides me with strength.


----------

